# [HELP] ATITools 0.24/0.25b12 Fan Speed Control Issue



## biatche (Jan 24, 2006)

I remember i installed and uninstalled and installed again the drivers and atitool itself over and over, could it have screwed something up? I did use driver cleaner professional or whatever to remove traces...

Card is Sapphire X800GTO2.... flashed to 850XT (540/590).... and found it too hot, then i flashed to (520/540) and this is too hot too.

Where's the issue at?

I remember it working ONCE on this new card of mine. But now, i'm real sad to say it doesnt anymore... What have I done wrong? What has gone wrong?

Setting fan speed to 100 well, still the same. card's still pretty damn hot
setting fan speed to 0 didnt do anything either.

im flabbergasted. what shall i do? what steps shall i take to diagnose this.... will this be solved by getting an artic silencer 4? will my fancontrol work?


----------



## chk (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you sure the temp measures OK? Check with TRIXX. 

After flashing the X850 BIOS ATOTool here does not measure temp any more (0 deg C all the time).

Ch.


----------

